

The email template used to get 60k users in 60 hours - conradwa
http://www.growhack.com/2012/10/17/how-brandyourself-unexpectedly-got-60k-users-in-60-hours/

======
aw3c2
Annoyingly misleading link bait title.

The mail was sent to "journalists", not users.

It is nothing new, just the usual social engineering basics that have been
covered a gazillion times like sugar coating the recipient's ego, mentioning
pseudo-personal things about yourself, etc.

Annoyance warning about visiting that site, it loads and loads and loads some
images to no end. Every second or so the mouse pointer changes to loading.

~~~
mattangriffel
I wrote that headline and actually didn't realize people might think it was an
email template for emails to users specifically. Maybe accidental linkbait,
but not intended.

Also which images are being loaded to no end? I've never experienced that but
it sounds like something I should definitely fix..

~~~
aw3c2
I guess it is the slideshare stuff, not sure.

------
alexatkeplar
How does the killer feature actually work? I know you can lookup the internet
service provider's hostname from the user's IP address, but then how do you
reliably go from that to a clean "Ogilvy & Mather" string?

~~~
AznHisoka
Using data from ARIN.

------
namit
I was at this talk. Patrick's talk was very insightful, especially this
section. It is such a simple hack, but very well executed and though through.
No wonder he did so well !

------
jdalgetty
Proof read before you send something like that out:

"Particularly because I think a two articles you wrote a few years ago did an
amazing job summarizing the industry"

~~~
mattangriffel
good call, fixed.

------
justplay
I think instead of bluffing him,if he send email something like this , it will
bring more user .

Dear xyz, I really like you tweets ( _or whatever_ ) and genuinely wanted to
offer recent feature "who googled you" ( _here mention your powerful feature_
) . We think it is only for you.

------
riledhel
Your sidebar is going crazy on me. I see like ten php warnings and one fatal
error, all with php paths and a stack trace. You shouldn't have those settings
on in a production server. On the other hand, I really enjoyed the post and
the slides.

------
engtech
Hey, my comment got used in his slides when he shows an example on hacker
news.

Awesome!

------
chris_mahan
at that rate, (1000 users per hour) it would take 114 years to get to one
billion users.

~~~
MoOmer
That's a lot faster than 'never'

------
zupreme
I thought this was very interesting. I found the point on pitching one feature
at a time to be particularly worthwhile.

Thanks for posting.

